# Horn replacement?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Can the horn be replaced/upgraded without the car freaking out somehow? I know this might be a silly question, but with how these cars are, I have no idea if that's going to cause some error message or something, lol.

My horn sounds like it's out of a Barbie power wheels Jeep


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

There were threads from a couple of years ago about it. 

But in today's environment where people are getting shot because of road rage, I think that the horn sounds like many other vehicles and doesn't seem to scream "Shoot me you idiot"


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Ed Woodrick said:


> There were threads from a couple of years ago about it.
> 
> But in today's environment where people are getting shot because of road rage, I think that the horn sounds like many other vehicles and doesn't seem to scream "Shoot me you idiot"


I'm an auto technician. My horn definitely does not sound right. I'm not looking to do any kind of crazy loud horn. Just a normal sounding horn. Mine might be going bad. I have never heard another Tesla's horn. If this is a normal sounding Tesla horn, then yes, I want to upgrade it to different horn.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> I'm an auto technician. My horn definitely does not sound right. I'm not looking to do any kind of crazy loud horn. Just a normal sounding horn. Mine might be going bad. I have never heard another Tesla's horn. If this is a normal sounding Tesla horn, then yes, I want to upgrade it to different horn.


There are two horns, a low and high tone. I believe one only kicks in on longer presses, but I'm not 100% sure because I never use my horn. It's possible one of your horns is bad if water got into it (there was a thread a long while ago about a few people with that issue). That said, the horns are regular 12v horns like on any other car and it should be easy to swap another in as long as it doesn't use too much current compared to the original.


----------

